# Ugly Ice



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Anyone seen any horrible-looking ice?

I was in Detroit Lakes checking on the cabin and about 20 yards out from shore was a 15-20 yard stretch of nothing but refrozen chunk ice. I don't think I'll walk out there anytime soon, it was looking nasty from all those days before freeze with the 30 mph winds. :eyeroll:

Be careful out there!


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

the big lake by my place froze last night, but it was snowing which pretty much made for slush ice, but got another month before the season opens out there so plenty of time to build good ice.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

west end of audabon near totten trail has some really bad chunk ice. Froze then thawed about 50%. The wind blew it around and nastified it. Refrozen now, but not lookin pretty.


----------



## upnorth (Oct 14, 2006)

A solid 6 inches of ice on the red in manitoba...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

There's some ugly stuff out on Ashtabula too. Chunky and refrozen near the early-access areas. The "good stuff" we were on last night was 8" or so. No bites, no fish.

The curse begins anew!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Now'd the new FL-20 work, Nick. You had the 8 before, right? What do you think about the zoom, pretty nice, eh?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yup, like watchin HDTV. Nice an clear crisp target seperation, gain and everything else. Pretty solid all around. I like it a lot!


----------



## jpm49878 (Oct 29, 2006)

I like in rapid river mich, and I know since the bad wind we had, the ice has turned to crap. lets try this again.


----------

